# If you could only have 4 calls...



## ThunderRoad (Oct 5, 2011)

which ones would you have on your lanyard and why?


----------



## tgw925 (Oct 5, 2011)

I would have the 4 that are on my lanyard now.
1. Hobo ICU2
2. Echo Trash Talker
3. Lodge Creek Custom Call double reed
4. Custom woodie call.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Oct 5, 2011)

Echo Timbre-  Chuckles so good I think I'm at a comedy club
RNT Daisy Cutter-  Extra volume
Duck Commander WD-1-  Sounds like a wood duck
whistle-  Versatility


----------



## Wing Nut (Oct 5, 2011)

The 4 i would have would be.
1. Quack Head Quack Pipe or Timber.
2. Buck Gardner Krytonite.
3. Quack'em Back Calls custom Double.
4. Quack'em Back Calls custom Woodie call.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Oct 5, 2011)

Zink ph, D2 Olt, DC woodie, primos whistle


----------



## vowell462 (Oct 5, 2011)

RNT Original Acrylic=great feeding chatter
Quackhead Goose Call= because Canadas sometimes show up
Duck Commander Wood duck= because people say they work
Primos whistle= versatile


----------



## fishndinty (Oct 5, 2011)

Buck Gardner 6 in 1 whistle (calls almost anything except geese)
Buck Gardner Buck Brush 
Hayes Bob Wire (both above duck calls are versatile and sound good screaming or hushed
Glynn Scobey Magnum canada goose call


----------



## Tshannahan (Oct 5, 2011)

I usually only have 3
Black Timber "Overload" covers pretty much the whole range of a goose call
Black Timber "Short Circuit" has the true to life high pitched crack of a goose, 90% of my calling is done with this call
RNT Short Barrl, most realistic sounding call on the market, and super versatile.

As for a 4th I would say in Oct, a Black Timber Woodie call, and from Nov- Jan 30 a BSOD Original cut


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 5, 2011)

Hobo ICU2 - does it all
RNT Short Barrel - does it all louder (just wish I could run it)
Zink Money Maker (goose) - Everyone says it rocks...
Custom Woodie Call - Cause there are lots of Woodies in my holes & my custom sounds great


----------



## dukslayer10 (Oct 5, 2011)

Pure Duck Call Single Reed-Great for volume and range
Mossycreek duck call single reed-Easy to blow and feed chuckle with
Mossycreek Goose Call-Very easy to blow and does not take much air
Mossycreek wood duck call- Sounds just like a wood duck


----------



## Pelt Packer (Oct 5, 2011)

Echo pure meat 
Foiles DMM
Fowlfield Speck
Redbone Speck
Because these are the 4 calls I have on my lanyard.


----------



## levi5002 (Oct 5, 2011)

Echo Pure Meat
Foiles modified Tundra Saver
RNT Timbre
Primos whistle


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Oct 5, 2011)

ThunderRoad said:


> which ones would you have on your lanyard and why?



LANYARD 1#

1#-hobo prime meat..because it's 1#
2#-a cutdown of some kind-because they rock the timber
3#Foiles straight meat honker-great goose call
4#redbone speck-1# speck call made


lanyard 2#

1#ECHO-XLT-great call ,great  company
2#CUTDOWN- you already know
3#HAYES -CHAIN GANG- good solid call
4#HAYES-SPECK -2# speck call made

LANYARD 3#

1#REFUGE- NVICTUS-sounds gooooooood
2#REFUGE-TICKET-loud and ducky
3#FOILES -CRIME SCENE-LOUD & BRASH
4#RNT-SPECK CALL..3# speck call made

to be continued......


----------



## Woods Savvy (Oct 5, 2011)

Redbone speck (best speck made
Redbone buzzard (goes cackler and snow goose 
Olt keyhole cut ( for 60 years this call has been used in the woods
Riceland speck ( when the temps hit below zero , this call has plastic gutz,unlike the rebone the brass gets to cold and locks up the call


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Oct 5, 2011)

I would have my hobo all round great call and my woodie call and my 6 in 1


----------



## rholton (Oct 5, 2011)

1) Pure Duck Call by Keith Allen
2) Cocobola RNT Short Barrell
3) 6 n 1 whistle
4) Dog whistle


----------



## Sling (Oct 5, 2011)

Haydels DR-85
Primos High Roller
ECHO Meat Hanger
Haydel H-81 Goose Call


----------



## 12mcrebel (Oct 5, 2011)

mallard shaker


----------



## r_hammett86 (Oct 5, 2011)

Fowl Fields Custom calls Mallard call. and If used just right it can double as a diver call with some pratice. Clent made me a stand up duck call and so far my other two calls have been booted from the laynard.
Primos Honkey Tonk goose call, its easy to use, works great for my intentions and as of now I dont see a need to replace it.
and primos 5 n 1 wistle. you can do so much with these wistles. I dont personaly know many folks who use em. (dont know why) you can replicate a wood duck pretty acurately , a mallard drake, pintails (never used it for that) and teal. my .02
 good luck fellas!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Oct 5, 2011)

4 Canada goose calls            
2 Fowlfield calls
1 Flauks Fluted                      
1 Olt 77

4 Duck calls
2 Fowlfield calls
1 Olt 66
1 Primos Whistle


----------



## tgw925 (Oct 5, 2011)

rholton said:


> 1) Pure Duck Call by Keith Allen
> 2) Cocobola RNT Short Barrell
> 3) 6 n 1 whistle
> 4) Dog whistle



I know alot of people that blow Pure Ducks from Southeast Missouri. Been tryin to get ahold of Keith so I can test one out.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Oct 9, 2011)

1. RNT Short Barrell
2. Rnt Daisy Cutter Diablo
3. DC Wood Duck Call
4. Echo Timber


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Oct 9, 2011)

Hobo Prime Meat,Refuge Invictus,RNT Original and a Primos drake mallard whistle. Wait scratch the rnt and add in the BSOD


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Oct 9, 2011)

SUPER BEAB said:


> Hobo Prime Meat,Refuge Invictus,RNT Original and a Primos drake mallard whistle. Wait scratch the rnt and add in the BSOD



thats a bad to the bone line up right there.


----------



## CootCartel (Oct 10, 2011)

I use fowlfield mallard open water, and timber calls
primos whistle
DC teal


----------



## turkeys101 (Dec 11, 2011)

1.primos timber wench
2.primos classic wood duck
3.haydel's whistle
4.tim grounds super mag


----------

